# Angels or Blue Rams ??



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i dont know what to choose i love them both ! i am trying to stock my tank and know i want about 4 cory cats, 1 pleco and about 8 neons or cardinals or some schooling fish. now i cant decided on if i want some angels or the rams, i love the angels and have two already (which i am going to be trading sinse they are in a 10gallon, and i want the black and white stripe ones) and they will go all over the tank, ooorrrr do i want blue rams ! my store has a bunch right now and they are little babies, getting some nice color and might be great in this tank.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I voted blue rams, angels will eat your neons and cardinals.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

haha thats a good reason for rams ! im looking into some other schooling fish that wont get eaten by angels, any ideas ? but i have 4 neons in with 2 angels and they have been great together, ive also seen them together in a lot of tanks.. ?


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I also have angelfish in with my neons and my Angels are full size and they are fine with my neons.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

If you wanted to be safe you should probably get some type of schooling fish that can't fit into the AngelFishes mouth. Something like Bleeding Heart Tetras, Black Phantom Tetras, Black Skirt Tetras, or something like that.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

thanks, i will look at their profiles
now-- i cant get 46 people viewing this and only 4 votes !


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Part of this will depend on what tank you are putting them in. Is it a tall or long tank? If it is a tall tank angels would do better if it is a long tank rams will do better. 
Your best choice is always to pick the fish according to the environment.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Part of this will depend on what tank you are putting them in. Is it a tall or long tank? If it is a tall tank angels would do better if it is a long tank rams will do better.
> Your best choice is always to pick the fish according to the environment.


i second that one.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

well its a 40gallon, whatever those specs are.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i see the majority wants me to get blue rams.. one question, will the rams move all along my tank? i am getting cories and pleco which are bottom guys, and some school of something for the top, but will the rams stay at the bottom or will they go everywhere and not just mainly at the bottom?
and how many can i have with maybe 4cories, 1-2small pleco, 8small schoolers ? ( i want 4rams)


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Blue rams for the breeder tank. They're mid to bottom dwellers. Cories school all over the tank, and sift through the bottom.

For the amount of people that have had luck with neons and angels, there are just as many if not more people that would state that their neons got eaten by the angels.

That tank isn't ideal for angels, go with the rams.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

awsome, i will do so. !


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i am having some algae problems, my tank is completely hazy with green. i just cycled my tank two weeks ago and its never been clear. would you suggest changing the filters, sinse they are covered in green algae or rinse them off, or what ? i am going to get my rams tonite, but its an hour away, should i wait off and try to get it clear or go for it? i am also getting two rubber lip pleco to try to cure the problem at the same place.
a pic of the filter too..


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

temp- has been on 84, now dropped to 80
ammonia- 0
nitrate- 0
nitrite- 0
hardness- 40
alklinity- 50
Ph- 6.4
(if that helps any)


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

here's what i posted to the same question in ownager's thread:

Rinse your pads out one at a time, using tank water in a separate container. Wait ample time, 3 days to a week, and then rinse the other pad out the same way.

If you're currently cycling or just finished, i'd wait until the filter clogs before rinsing/changing the pads.

Small algae blooms happen in newly established tanks. Just wipe away when it forms, if it becomes a continuing problem then ask again.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok, even though the water is hazy is it ok to get fish ?


----------

